

How startup sausage gets made: The Launch Pad reviewed - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/09/how-startup-sausage-gets-made-the-launch-pad-reviewed/

======
zackbloom
He says twice that the companies are LLCs, but all YC companies are converted
to Delaware C-Corps, correct?

